# flounders are here



## reelrebel18 (Oct 13, 2004)

fish 'em slow 
dark soft plastics
http://pierandsurf.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=2108&nocache=1

not many but some nice keepers


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

i knew it! pretty work on those flatties... good way to kick that cabin fever.


----------



## PJDSR (Apr 2, 2002)

*Wow!*

Congratulations! Where did you catch these? You don't have to give away your secret honey hole, but where approximately is this?


----------



## JDF (Jul 18, 2005)

where??????????????????


----------



## reelrebel18 (Oct 13, 2004)

virginia beach


----------



## Fishing_Feud (Nov 16, 2004)

PJDSR said:


> Congratulations! Where did you catch these? You don't have to give away your secret honey hole, but where approximately is this?



Come on now we do want exact locations 


Is about that time  

Go get em boys!!!!!!!

And nice job Mr. Rebel thanks for the post and info more importantly 

OV1kanOV


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

The flatties are definitely here. Find yourself a shallow, muddy bottom... wait for a high tide. Around structure is your best bet. It's all a matter of dropping a bait in there face from there. These fish are gonna be SLOW and probably in some very skinny water 2-5ft.


----------



## reelrebel18 (Oct 13, 2004)

Rockstar said:


> The flatties are definitely here. Find yourself a shallow, muddy bottom... wait for a high tide. Around structure is your best bet. It's all a matter of dropping a bait in there face from there. These fish are gonna be SLOW and probably in some very skinny water 2-5ft.


ah wise one......


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

I didn't stay at a Holiday Inn Express last night, but I know how to catch some spring flatties  . It's probably a safe bet that the flatties have been inshore for awhile now... I don't see any sea lice on them fish either. Go get 'em!


----------



## RACN35 (Oct 17, 2004)

they never left- been off sandbridge and CAUGHT every week since last fall.

GREAT REPORT JOSH- you going to work at marina shores again this year ?


----------



## fisherman (Feb 20, 2002)

Nice catch, Josh, way to bust open the season.

R


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

nice feesh........bring em over an you can watch me stuff em with some backfin...and eat em


----------



## E7O (May 11, 2005)

*Flounder*

I have a hard time believing the flounder have moved back in...shouldn't be here until April.


----------



## Otter (Jun 18, 2004)

I think Captain E70 is callin you out....


----------



## The Bucket (Mar 4, 2001)

*E70 with mild winter and all ...*

... Josh has front ended the start of the flounder showin' up so way to go get'em for him 

Now if he just come off his "location", I'm figurin' he was somewhere between Lesner & Chicks  

rr18 THX for the report,

`bucket


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

*The ugly one.....*

1/3 of tha A/C is out -n-about Lesner via Ruddee...Report is he had a 25incher...but lost em @ the yak....he's headin 2 tha Wall as I type,,,then He's hittin Ruddee...I'll post new reports ,as he calls


----------



## PJDSR (Apr 2, 2002)

*What is your h2o temp?*

I always thought the rule of thumb was the water needed to warm up to 50* before the flounder come back inshore. I know the shallows will warm up quickly on a sunny day, but has it been that warm down there?


----------



## reelrebel18 (Oct 13, 2004)

mark i'll call ya and let ya in on the location after school


----------



## gus (Jan 24, 2002)

people catch flounder all year round, every year. u could fish for em now, but they arent here in any numbers yet.


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

We ran into the "1/3rd of the AC"  earlier at Lesner, he was havin the same luck as us...


----------



## striperswiper (Nov 30, 2004)

me and neil hit WSJ and the HRBT but no fish hes bad luck


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

I always thought they showed up on the ES first then migrated into the bay.


----------



## ASK4Fish (May 4, 2005)

it seems early, and i have always seen them around wachepreague before they have showed up here, but than again i have caught them in the middele of winter chinking for rockfish...


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

i usually start fishing for flatties the middle of march...this year(with no real winter)...earlier...


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

I know were Josh caught his fish.  

And I ain't tellin'.


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

In the water????


----------



## KICKNBASS (Jan 18, 2006)

*They never left.*

The flounder never left. Most years thsy dont really leave they judt head a little off shore where noone would think to fish for them. Usually the season is closed this time of the year so noone bothers to fish for them. FYI Lighthouse has gudgeons in already.


----------



## E7O (May 11, 2005)

*Odd*

I'm gonna tell you...the damn flounder are not here yet. Don't get me wrong, I'm itching hard to get out there and catch me some flatties, but there is no way in hell you are catching them right now....that is unless you defrost them from someones refrigerator.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

uhm... if you dont wanna believe him, you can believe me and a couple of other "quiet" folk on the board. theres fish out there, i wouldnt say many but there is a fish here and there


----------



## reelrebel18 (Oct 13, 2004)

E7O said:


> I'm gonna tell you...the damn flounder are not here yet. Don't get me wrong, I'm itching hard to get out there and catch me some flatties, but there is no way in hell you are catching them right now....that is unless you defrost them from someones refrigerator.


dude have you ever fished with me?
i may be a fisherman but i don't just tell outright ies


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

> dude have you ever fished with me?
> i may be a fisherman but i don't just tell outright lies


Maybe he got you confused with me.  

Josh, the ones who know you know you're catching fish.  

I'll be fishing the other spot in the morning. You know, the one by your house. I'll be on the beach by 11am. Come on out if you have time. 

I don't expect to catch anything, but you never know. I just don't like taking my kids to the other spot. Sharks and all.


----------



## reelrebel18 (Oct 13, 2004)

GOOD LUCK and i showed anne the baits if you need them just tell her i sent you


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Hey RR I see ya posted the pic of the Flatties ya caught last year  Ohh gesss I can see him now getting his hair all frizzed up,,, RR we know ya and we know when ya say ya caught them flatties it was for sure,,, now if ya told us you had a date with some hot chick we might question you  
I might be haven to give ya a call next week so you will not be forced to fish them AC fellers  

E70,, your to near to sayn something bad so all I will say is I personally know folks that do catch fish most of the year around when most folks think there aint none,,, either A you don't know where to fish or B you don't know how to fish for them or C you just ain't out fishn for them to know they are back in already,,, but I am sure ReelRebel is just sitting back laughing or eatting Flattie if I know him


----------



## reelrebel18 (Oct 13, 2004)

Shooter said:


> eatting Flattie if I know him


you better believe it


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

reelrebel18 said:


> GOOD LUCK and i showed anne the baits if you need them just tell her i sent you



how bout spreadin tha love....hook a brutha up!

I need bait fer this weekend.


----------



## E7O (May 11, 2005)

*Flounder?*

Now look everyone's got their panties in a wad.  I never said you didn't catch those two fish. All I said was it sure is hard to believe that the flounder are here already. Besides...all fishermen are liers.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Nice fish......*

Great catch!!!!


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

E7O said:


> *I'm gonna tell you...the damn flounder are not here yet*. Don't get me wrong, I'm itching hard to get out there and catch me some flatties, *but there is no way in hell you are catching them right now....that is unless you defrost them from someones refrigerator.*


I ain't startn no chit but ya might want to go back and reread some of your post and I know ReelRebel the proof aint nutten but a greasy spot on his dinner plate by now. Ya might want to ask him nicely if he would be willing to show ya or better yet if he would take ya fishing with him so you can start catching some but right after he takes me


----------



## Fishing_Feud (Nov 16, 2004)

*Big Jimmy*

 I thinks we should get the lowdown from Big Jimmy surely with all of his wise knowledge he would know when how why and which batter to use for them flatties.

PLEase Big Jimmy give us a bit of knowledge on this topic


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

From those post it seems like Big Jimmy would demand that those fish just march right up and get in the d*mn cooler!  

Reminds me of the Sienfeld

*Jimmy's new in town, Jimmy likes Elaine


----------



## rockhead (Nov 6, 2002)

http://img89.imageshack.us/my.php?image=jimmy16yy.jpg


----------



## fishbone4_14_74 (Feb 7, 2005)

E7O said:


> Now look everyone's got their panties in a wad.  I never said you didn't catch those two fish. All I said was it sure is hard to believe that the flounder are here already. Besides...all fishermen are liers.



Dude Flounders really dont go no Where ,,, Josh should of done told ya that one ,,,, just the colder water makes then alot less active.


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

*Its kinda funny how...............*

People just assume others are lying, because they have not been catching any!   

YOU WERE NOT THERE!


----------



## Zigh (May 2, 2002)

*Flatties DO migrate folks!!!*

Pretty work on the fish , but for the record, Flounder DO in fact migrate offshore in the colder months... So says the studies done by the VMRC and others... This is some of the info the tagging program reveals...That said, it's not unheard of, or even uncommon, for a FEW fish to be caught year round... Seeing that this winter has been very mild may mean that some, or many fish, didn't go as far offshore or for as long as is typical. There are also some holdover fish that for whatever reason don't 'go with the flow' so to speak... There were many nice Flatties pulled from the construction area off of Sandbridge/ Damneck this winter while folks were targeting Striper... We even nabbed a nice one down around False Cape in January... So, again, pretty work on the Flounder, but it isn't the norm..... My question is, when will the Speckled One's be here?! Answer; Not s00n enough... Get out and FISH!!!!! 

Zigh
><((((*>


----------



## KICKNBASS (Jan 18, 2006)

*Wow*

This is P&S at its finest. I think much more and we're going to have an all out brawl. If you really want a good piece of knowledge call this number and ask for Todd 3183818


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

I saw Todd today. Yep, he can fill ya in about catching those flatties.  

No luck on my part today. Too much grass. 

Make that waaaay too much grass. 

Speaking of LH, I stopped in Ann's new shop today for the first time. She's off to a great start. She's having a grand opening April 1 from 10am to 4pm. Pig pickin' and all. She's got some guest speakers lined up to discuss both fly and conventional fishing. Plus lots more info on fly fishing such as casting demos, clinics, tying demonstrations, ect. 
Nothing like a pig roast and fishing talk. I asked her if she'd get some topless dancers, too, but I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## KICKNBASS (Jan 18, 2006)

*??*

Just wondering, but who is Ann? I've seen her name mentioned on her quite often but I have never looked any ferther into it.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

She just opened Crab Creek Outfitters at the foot of the Lesner Bridge. It's just across the street from Croakers restaurant.


----------



## Zigh (May 2, 2002)

"She just opened Crab Creek Outfitters at the foot of the Lesner Bridge. It's just across the street from Croakers resturant"

VERY smart woman!!! 
Reminds me of a song.........

Bring on the warm water!!!! 

Zigh
><(((*>


----------



## KICKNBASS (Jan 18, 2006)

*Thanx*

I might stop in there tommorrow to give her a look, see what she has.


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

Here are some good flounder reads. It pretty much proves that some flounder migrate , and some linger in the same areas regardless of water temps.



http://www.japancorp.net/Article.Asp?Art_ID=11679

http://www.dnr.state.md.us/fisheries/education/flounder/flounder.html

http://www.yankee3.com/Fish/flounder.html

http://www.gma.org/fogm/Paralichthys_dentatus.htm


----------

